# Valentines Day is Over.. Free For All :D



## KenpoTess (Feb 14, 2004)

Happy Valentines Day~!


Some Tidbits on this Old Custom :inlove:


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 14, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Happy Valentines Day~!
> 
> 
> Some Tidbits on this Old Custom :inlove:




Forget the history lesson, Queen, just gimme !(my valentine) :uhyeah:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 14, 2004)

Hmmm?

I lottery, I wonder if this could workin today's society?

PUt tha names of a bunch of men in the bag and have women pull then lottery tickets out?  :ultracool


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 14, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> Forget the history lesson, Queen, just gimme !(my valentine) :uhyeah:




you Knave you :btg:  :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 14, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> you Knave you



...I resemble that remark.. :wink2:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 14, 2004)

...this has become nothing more than a Hallmark holiday...blah, I say...the average guy spends $87 on Valentine's day...the average female spends $32....BAH...think we're getting the shorter end of the stick here...luckily, didn't have to spend a damn dime this year...woot!   :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 15, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...this has become nothing more than a Hallmark holiday...blah, I say...the average guy spends $87 on Valentine's day...the average female spends $32....BAH...think we're getting the shorter end of the stick here...luckily, didn't have to spend a damn dime this year...woot!   :uhyeah:



Scrooge...

I now have a adorable cuddly pegasus to accompany my moozleoptamus I got last year


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 15, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Scrooge...
> 
> I now have a adorable cuddly pegasus to accompany my moozleoptamus I got last year



I would like to see a picture of this  I think this would be cute


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 15, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I would like to see a picture of this  I think this would be cute




hehee.. here ya go Rich  
Don't laugh too hard ~! *G*


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 15, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> hehee.. here ya go Rich
> Don't laugh too hard ~! *G*



Love da lady! :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 15, 2004)

Tess,

They are cute. Many times it is the little things that make us happy. 

I also like the art work on your wall.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 15, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Scrooge...



I'm not a scrooge....I like Fish Mouse!!   :ultracool


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Tess,
> 
> They are cute. Many times it is the little things that make us happy.
> 
> I also like the art work on your wall.



You're so right Rich  And believe you me.. I'm pretty Low maintainence.. Doesn't take much to make me happy 

Thanks re: artwork.. it was an original Oil painting 'study' done by a wondrous Artist ..Robert Brackman,. who is now long gone but I did have the chance to study with him at a summer camp way back when.. 
More on Robert Brackman


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> I'm pretty Low maintainence.. Doesn't take much to make me happy



_*insert When Harry Met Sally line here....*_ ...kay...now that that's over with...yes...Tess does like her schmelly schtuffs.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> _*insert When Harry Met Sally line here....*_ ...kay...now that that's over with...yes...Tess does like her schmelly schtuffs.




and you gave me the nicest variety.. I use them a few times a day


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

...just one of the things I'll never understand about women...they really like schmelly schtuff...but will they buy it for themselves...hellllllllllllllllll no...but they always say they need or want more... :idunno:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...just one of the things I'll never understand about women...they really like schmelly schtuff...but will they buy it for themselves...hellllllllllllllllll no...but they always say they need or want more... :idunno:



cuz it's an easy ploy and easy gift for men to give.. and and cuz it's schmelly schtuff and I like it


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

...an easy ploy....bah, I say.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...an easy ploy....bah, I say.




in the voice of seagulls "More 'more 'more'...........


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:




*curtseys*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

everything you have now should at least last til next Fish Mouse...


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> everything you have now should at least last til next Fish Mouse...




Changes my bday to June....... ack.. no wait.. that will make me older earlier.. errrrrrrrrrr.. but but but.......


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

...there went _that_ plan...


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Feb 16, 2004)

smelly stuffs is good.  and it's an easy gift.  it's not difficult for guys to get. if they think it smells good and buy it then they can't complain about the lotion, purfumes, or body sprays that we put on cause they got it...we have reasons to our madness...at least sometimes


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> we have reasons to our madness...at least sometimes



methinks it's to drive us mad...


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> methinks it's to drive us mad...


I have never driven anyone mad.. Sheesh.. 
Just _looked at them_ and they went screaming maybe


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

...you certainly are driving me there...tis a short trip... :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...you certainly are driving me there...tis a short trip... :uhyeah:



ahems.. very short trip.. and I deny all .. 
*inserts sweet comment to keep this on Valentines type thingydo*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

it's over...at least for another 363 more days.... :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> it's over...at least for another 363 more days.... :uhyeah:


*wipes brow.. good that means this thread can be RETITLED..


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

yes...Happy President's Day.   :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Tries this Quick Reply thingy..
Oh yeah Presidents day.. *waves my flag*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

yeah...another hour and a half, and it'll be over too.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> yeah...another hour and a half, and it'll be over too.




Well if you noticed.. The Topic title has been changed.. so *razzleberry on you*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 17, 2004)

..I'll use lopper claws on that... :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 17, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ..I'll use lopper claws on that... :uhyeah:


I didn't even intend to lopper claw you .. but I did.. and you didn't approve


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 17, 2004)

most certainly did not...tis why you got poked!!!   :knight:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 17, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> most certainly did not...tis why you got poked!!!   :knight:




see how you are.. I scratch your back and you get all huffy and pokey *growls*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 17, 2004)

no, no...tis was before you scratched my back.    :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 17, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> no, no...tis was before you scratched my back.    :uhyeah:




oh yesh.. I must react before I scratch.. shoulda let Rusty continue


----------

